# Couple pictures from this weekend....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This was a double that Butch (yotecatslayer34 here on PT) called up about 10 minutes before I showed up for the hunt.







Took them both with his 20ga. I took a few pics and told him I would post them. Butch is something else on that shotgun!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dogs. Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job !! How did the rest of the day go?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good job !! How did the rest of the day go?


I posted the rest of it in my hunting log. Read all about it here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/chris-miller/128-went-out-little-bit-tonight-not-bad-night.html


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Thanks for posting that Chris, I was Pumped. We gotta go whackem and stackem Soon! I feel it.*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

yotecatslayer34 said:


> *Thanks for posting that Chris, I was Pumped. We gotta go whackem and stackem Soon! I feel it.*


The new rig will be done TOMORROW!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

nice goinmg guy's Rick


----------

